# JD 5625 hydraulics hissing 3 SCV



## Mark_GentryLand (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a JD 5625 (99hp). The hydraulics are hissing from the triple SCV valves. It robs power slightly, more noticeably when high rpm. The hissing stops and power restored when I press the first SCV lever slightly forward. As soon as I let go of the lever, the hissing returns.


----------

